# Liverpool, PA HERF 6-28-08



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hey guys, completely forgot to post this (although it's not a real big thing :lol: ). Bob and his wife are comin up to my place on Saturday the 28th and I've invited Tim and JT as well. Gonna fire up the grill, have some drinks, smoke some ceegars and generally have a mini-herfin good time I know it's last minute notice, but anyone else that's close enough and would like to join is more than welcome to join us!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the invite, Chris. Sounds like a great day. I already have plans to hit a gun-show that morning to finish tricking out my AR15.... (thanks to Pres. BUSH!! and our stimulas checks! ..... and meeting my favorite aunt and family in Lakeland that afternoon.....

Take some photos..... order some stripers...... do some shots.... and smoke your best, brother....

(Smoke your best cigar..... don't smoke a brother.... canibalism is just wrong!!!!)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Somethin will be smokin on the grill, but it won't be a BOTL :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

It may or may not be a Python


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: 


Acesfull said:


> It may or may not be a Python


----------



## MRider (Apr 20, 2008)

I think I can make it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: 


MRider said:



> I think I can make it :lol: :lol: :lol:


It will be cool if you can :rotfl: .


----------



## MRider (Apr 20, 2008)

I think so too. I have to check my schedule but I think I have people stopping by that day


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

I am doing my best and will probably be late. But then I am always late.[/quote]


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

zitotczito said:


> I am doing my best and will probably be late. But then I am always late.


Hope to see you there Tim!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

zitotczito said:


> I am doing my best and will probably be late. But then I am always late.


Michele & I will be there all day man, we'll see you whenever you get there :wink:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

if I have any shot at going in November, I'm going to have to pass on this one. Have fun though.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

No problem Anthony, maybe next time. 
We all can't go to every single Herf that we want to.

It would be nice if we could though :lol: .


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Man, when I win powerball life is gonna be one big herf! :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I dont think Jimmy and I are going to make it either.. Our grandpa is having his 80th bday on the 28th... cant miss that.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> I dont think Jimmy and I are going to make it either.. Our grandpa is having his 80th bday on the 28th... cant miss that.


O yeah thats right !!!!!!!!! Poop!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I have to call Andy back


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn, Jimmy. You just can't seem to make it to a Herf. :sad: 

It sucks that y'all can't make it but happy 80th to your grandpa.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

OHHH I will be in Florida come November buddy !!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> I dont think Jimmy and I are going to make it either.. Our grandpa is having his 80th bday on the 28th... cant miss that.


This is a good reason to miss a Herf guys, don't blame ya a bit. No worries, we'll toast a few in your names :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:woohoo: Less than a week to go!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Man, I can't wait...after this past week, I am REALLY lookin forward to the Herf even more :lol: Gonna be a busy weekend for us, we're going to the Black Crowes & Dave Matthews concert the night before and I think I'm gonna be entering in a skeet shoot on Sunday at the Sportsman's Club that I just joined outside of town. Lessee here...a weekend of good music, good friends, good smokes, good drinks, good food and finishing up with some firearms...gonna make for a great weekend :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I love shooting skeet!

Too bad I have to work Sunday or I would definitely be going with you :sad: .


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I've only done it a few times and just with buddies out in a field, nothing like this. It's likely I'll be the only guy there shooting a pump shotty, but I'm ok with that. While we were out there today to check the place out and fill out memberships, there were some guys shooting skeet, all over-unders and side by sides :dunno:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah, 99.9% of them use over/under or occasionally side by side.

I use a pump as well.

Real men use pumps because it is harder to do! 8) 








:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Went pheasant hunting a few years ago with a few guys, one or two were using semi-auto's. I was just as quick to fire with accuracy as they were :lol:


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

CRider said:


> Went pheasant hunting a few years ago with a few guys, one or two were using semi-auto's. I was just as quick to fire with accuracy as they were :lol:


See you guys and gals on Saturday, Liz and I are a go for the herf!

Chris, go get one of these and everyone else will just pack up and call you the winner by default:






-JT


----------



## Jkeller (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey all sorry its been so long but my comp is mayjorly retarded. I keep tellin rider to tell yas i say Hi and such but he never remembers. ts a proud day in my house I grew out of my 50 count and broke dwn and bought a 150 Im so proud. LOL. I will be thier saturday granted its on my back porch but thats trivial. HAHA. Cant wait to see yous again. I may need some input from yas on sat on callibrating my hydrometers they got me stumped. Now Im off to cbid gotta add a few more to the 150 gonna look a lil empty with what I got lol. C Yas in 3 days and counting. Woo Hoo.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Bout time you get yer lousy ass in here :lol: Remind me tonight after I take the boy back to the ex's place to look at that POS laptop and see if I can get it runnin better for ya. We'll have a smoke out back while I fix it.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

3 more days, I can't wait!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

So, what's the plan and what time is everyone trying to start showing up?

Chris, I know you and Michele have a big night on Friday so I was just trying to get an idea on what time you two wanted to get up and what time everyone else is going to start showing up and if we're all meeting up at your house.


----------



## Jkeller (Feb 8, 2008)

Well me personally I already showed up. HAHA. Im not sure when riders lazy ass will get up but Ill be around whenever.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I figure any time after 11 is fine by us. We'll be up and around by then no problem. I think we're pretty much hanging out here for the day. Rain won't be a problem as I've got a large covered back porch that should have enough room for all of us (11 by my count, including a friend work, his wife & a buddy). The only problem might be with how hot it gets. If it does get too hot out, we've got the option of my basement or the bar down the street which is cigar friendly and not a problem.


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Chris, I have a golf outing at 8:00am so I figure I should get there around 2:30 pm or so if that is not to late.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

That'll work out great Tim, looking forward to seein ya again!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

zitotczito said:


> Chris, I have a golf outing at 8:00am so I figure I should get there around 2:30 pm or so if that is not to late.


Sweet!

See you tomorrow Tim!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: It's HERF Day, it's HERF Day! :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 

:drinking: :martini: :smoke: :dude:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Have fun fellas!! Wish i could have made it


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Burn one for me - I'll be painting the nursary and what not......which reminds me...wonder if the first coat is dried yet???


Have a great time fellas! Lookin' forward to some pics...


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

What a day it was yesterday. Thanks to everyone that came up to HERF at our place - Python and his wife Christina, JTokash and Liz, Tim/zitotzito (aka Papa Herf), JKeller (he had a really long way to go to get here), and my buddy from work Drew, his wife Chelsea and his buddy Robbie. The weather held up better than I thought it was going to really. Around 5pm or so it started to get pretty hot on the back porch so we moved around to the front of the house and maybe a little into the street :lol: Some great people, some ok food, some great smokes...it all adds up to a great day.

Some pics, Python will hopefully post his later...I didn't take many  

Bob & I having a long ash contest...he won


Dinner...well, some of the food anyhow


Moved out front to cool down


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

looks like you had fun! wish it was on a diff weekend so i coulda come but guess what... i ended up getting yet another headache like I did last time i was in PA  so it woulda sucked for me again.....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

We missed you guys here, that's for sure. I saw your post from yesterday that you had a headache, that sucks :sad:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah ive had a headache 3 of the last 4 days.... i think im getting ready to start my period or something


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

It was a great time yesterday and I wish all of the BOTL/SOTL's that were not there could have been there, but you all were there in spirit and text messages :lol: .

First I wanted to thank Chris and Michele for being a great host and hostess and for being very hospitable and inviting Christina and myself up.

I did not take too many pics either, I was kind of lost in the moment of smoking, talking, eating and BS'ing for most of the day :lol, but I did manage to shoot off a couple of them.

We did try to help Chris and Michele get rid of some of the food, but Chris' gigantic monster burgers did us all in and the only other thing we could do was smoke a lot of cigars because they aid in the digestive process.

Christina got a few shots of the unofficial long ash contest between Chris and myself. Tim(zito) was being very quite and tried to sneak into the contest under the radar  , but he lost his ash around the 2 inch mark.










You might notice the small look of amusement on my face, that is because Chris' ash went limp prematurely :lol: .

Here are a few that I took later on in the day:

Smoking It Up!

A very nice view that Chris and Michele have from their front porch

It was a Great day of smoking, eating, talking, and just chilling out with some great people!

Thank you Tim for the cigars!

Thanks again Chris and Michele for having us up!

I can't wait until we can do it again!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> yeah ive had a headache 3 of the last 4 days.... i think im getting ready to start my period or something


That sucks about your headaches, you might want to go have that checked out.


----------



## Jkeller (Feb 8, 2008)

Man it was a great day yesterday. Thanks to u Bob and Papa Herf(Tim) for those cigars. It was a very nice day chillin BSing meeting some new faces and hanging with some old. Glad to see you all got home safely. Definatly have to make the local mini-herfs happen more often. Maybe next time use some smaller burgers tho haha. Hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hehe, the burgers WERE huge :lol: I got them pre-pattied at Costco, 6lbs of burger that was only 12 patties :lol: You don't wanna see some of the patties I make myself though


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Chris and Michele, A sincere thank you for a great time, your hospitality was to say the least exceptional as usual. Geart getting together with everyone again. 

Just remember: :evil: He He


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, guys. Looks like fun!


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks again to all for a great day yesterday, especially to Chris and Michelle for opening their home to us like we were family.

Thanks to Tim and Bob for the cigars, they won't last long. :lol:

Here are some pictures that we took...

Some beautiful PA scenery:









Nifty rock formation along the way:









Closer up shot of the nifty rocks:









Bob (Python) in the ash contest:









Chris (CRider) in the ash contest:









Chris and Bob in the ash contest:









Bob showing us how it's done:









Tim (zitotczito) with his entry into the ash contest:









Bob winning the ash contest after Tim's ash fell and Chris's cigar went out on him:









And moments later, Bob gets his ASH handed to him, LOL:









And he's still as happy as can be!

Thanks again for the great time, Liz and I both had a blast!

-JT


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Great pics JT!

Hey it was my first long ash contest that actually included other people besides myself :lol: , and I won it! :banana: 


Good Times!


----------



## Jkeller (Feb 8, 2008)

Hell the only reason I won mine was cause JT's went all curly Q on him. And he still almost beat me lol. Good pics all of u.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Jkeller said:


> Hell the only reason I won mine was cause JT's went all curly Q on him. And he still almost beat me lol. Good pics all of u.


He is going to copyright it and call it The JT Curl :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

That was the damn weirdest ash I've ever seen on a cigar! :lol:


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

You mean this cigar? (Sorry for the bad focus on this one.)










Yeah, that was a goofy son of a gun.

Here they are side by side:









Both are Montecristos, Jack's is the nice one without the crazy ash... the only difference is the country of origin (Jack's was the legal one, LOL).

-JT


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

This is the one I was telling you guys about yesterday. This was a Torano Virtuoso "Forte" (Toro, 5.5" x 56). I didn't haul out the ruler like you guys, but I'd guess that's about 4 inches of ash.










-JT


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

This is going to sound wrong on all levels :lol: but, here goes.



That looks to be about 4 inches and nice ash!


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Python said:


> This is going to sound wrong on all levels :lol: but, here goes.
> 
> That looks to be about 4 inches and nice ash!


:shock:

And sadly it fell off after the next puff. 

-JT


----------



## Oceanstar1974 (May 9, 2008)

Hi  
Just wanted to let everyone know (the ones who wanted it) that I posted the lemon cake recipe under the food section on the forum. :hungry: 
I had a good time at the herf and wanted to say thanks for having us!
:woohoo:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Christina, you guys are welcome at the Rider house any time. We had a blast having everyone over! Thanks for the recipe too...now I just gotta convince her to get to baking :lol:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

It looks like it was a great time. It's enjoyable reading this thread and looking at the pics. I'm glad I got to meet most of the people that were there during the last PA Herf in Harrisburg.

It makes it easier to feel like I was actually there looking at this thread.

I have a question on the hamburgers. Whacha got goin on in the middle there?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Ah, that's one of my not-so-secret ingredients for burgers :lol: Lea & Perrin's Worcestershire sauce. Add's great flavor and keeps the burgers nice & juicy. Always put a divot (thumbprint sized works) in the center of the burgers, helps keep them from swelling in the center and creates a great spot to pour in some worcestershire sauce too


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cool. Thanks Chris.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like a great time, you guys (and ladies)! One of these days I'll get to meet you all


----------



## Jkeller (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I thought the "JT Curl" was an interesting entry for an ash contest. And Bob that did sounds all sorts of wrong, funny but wrong. Hmm I wonder if I can get Michelle to make that cake for me????


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Jkeller said:


> Well I thought the "JT Curl" was an interesting entry for an ash contest. And Bob that did sounds all sorts of wrong, funny but wrong. Hmm I wonder if I can get Michelle to make that cake for me????


Maybe you could pay her to make it? :lol:

I might be able to get Christina to make it again before the next holiday, and I think that is Thanksgiving. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jkeller (Feb 8, 2008)

Maybe if Rider finishes the coat rack shell be happy and make one since shes only been waitin on that thing for like a year now hahahahahaha


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> yeah ive had a headache 3 of the last 4 days.... i think im getting ready to start my period or something


Nick, go see a doc and get that checked out.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Jkeller said:


> Maybe if Rider finishes the coat rack shell be happy and make one since shes only been waitin on that thing for like a year now hahahahahaha


Bah, I'll finish that damn thing someday :lol:



lazylightningNY said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > yeah ive had a headache 3 of the last 4 days.... i think im getting ready to start my period or something
> ...


^^^ listen to this man! That ain't normal man.


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, I'm sorry to hear about the headaches again. Are they migraines or cluster headaches? I've had migraines since I was about 12 or 13, maybe before that. I had my head examined about 10 years ago, and the doctors didn't find anything (at least nothing abnormal, LOL) :hmm:. All he said I could do is to take Imitrex, but I never went back to get the prescription so I just bear through them.

-JT


----------

